# Rome 390 Boss Setup



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

New to the forums here but have been snowboarding for close to 14 years. I've setup quite a few bindings before with almost no issues at all. To date I've used Burton, Ride, Flow, Forum, Union, Drake, Tech-Nine and Raiden. But the Rome 390 Boss setup has been a little rough. The past few trips out on them have gone from awful to good and now I'm trying to tweak the last of the settings and dial these in. 

Here's my question and I hope someone has the answer for this here because I haven't found a thread or a post anywhere. Does anyone notice that the high back on this binding sits further away from the boot than most bindings? I've had to use forward lean to compensate for this and I just wanted to find out if its normal that you have to run a good amount of forward lean on these bindings. I've checked this with both my 32's and my Burton boots and its he same on either. This is the first time I've ever had to run this much forward lean on a binding before. Most times it's either one click or zero. I checked my Union Contacts and they run no forward lean but have no gap between the boot and the high back at the very top. It's like the Rome's high back sits further back than most. Again is his normal or is it because of he canted footbed? I've set up the sole length correct, checked the high back rotation twice, strap length is good and either boot fits good, snug but good. I like how adjustable they are and the setup has taken a few trips out to get it right, (my own fault on some issues) but I've never seen the high back sit this far off the boot when the boot is seated correctly in the binding. Any advise will help, just trying to dial in this setup so I can enjoy my new all mountain rig I've assembled. 

Current setup is Lib-Tech TRS, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Grail boots. 
My other setup that I've been using for a awhile is
Lib-Tech Skate Banana, Union Contact, 32 Lashed 

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help out or give any other suggestions on how to dial these bindings in.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Pics would help, it sounds normal though. Likely what you're seeing is a combination of boot angle and a highback with no built in forward lean. I would throw out your comparison with the burton products because up until this season they put a great deal of factory spec'd forward lean into their boots and bindings. Forward lean was dialed back this year, but still exists so depending on the year of your boots it will exagerate what you're seeing. Use the lean adjuster on the highback to dial it it (that's what its for), also why people complained about the burton setup, because they couldn't zero out the lean.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cyfer said:


> New to the forums here but have been snowboarding for close to 14 years. I've setup quite a few bindings before with almost no issues at all. To date I've used Burton, Ride, Flow, Forum, Union, Drake, Tech-Nine and Raiden. But the Rome 390 Boss setup has been a little rough. The past few trips out on them have gone from awful to good and now I'm trying to tweak the last of the settings and dial these in.
> 
> Here's my question and I hope someone has the answer for this here because I haven't found a thread or a post anywhere. Does anyone notice that the high back on this binding sits further away from the boot than most bindings? I've had to use forward lean to compensate for this and I just wanted to find out if its normal that you have to run a good amount of forward lean on these bindings. I've checked this with both my 32's and my Burton boots and its he same on either. This is the first time I've ever had to run this much forward lean on a binding before. Most times it's either one click or zero. I checked my Union Contacts and they run no forward lean but have no gap between the boot and the high back at the very top. It's like the Rome's high back sits further back than most. Again is his normal or is it because of he canted footbed? I've set up the sole length correct, checked the high back rotation twice, strap length is good and either boot fits good, snug but good. I like how adjustable they are and the setup has taken a few trips out to get it right, (my own fault on some issues) but I've never seen the high back sit this far off the boot when the boot is seated correctly in the binding. Any advise will help, just trying to dial in this setup so I can enjoy my new all mountain rig I've assembled.
> 
> ...


Yes. There is an insanely big gap between the highback and my boot. Both 32 Lashed and DC Gizmo.

I notice it every time I go to strap in.


----------



## tspkenneth (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, I also have to set forward lean a lot to lessen the gap with my DC Judge boots


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

@Cyfer - I'm in agreement as well. Picked up the 390 Bosses this year and was kind of amazed/nervous about how much space there was between the boot and highback compared to my '09 Burton Missions. I cranked the forward lean on them as well to compensate.

Let me ask you this - are you having and troubles with the high back lean screw/block on the Bosses? Mine keeps coming undone during the day, to the point where it clicks the lean out of where I want it to be.

Romes sending me new screws, not sure if they'll help though.

Sorry...slight change of topic.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got some Madisons, I think they're the chick version of the the Boss? not sure. 

But yeah, I had to put the forward lean all the way forward to get it to touch my boots, 32 lashed. 

I had the oppestie problem as sheepstealer, my high back adjust screws were too tight-- I couldn't twist them myself. I had to have my bf do it for me. Ok I wont lie, he set up the bindings for me 

anyway, he doesn't snowboard at all, so he tried to loosen the screws that hold the high back adjustment on there so I could tweak it when on the mountain. Then they fell off. So he re-tightned those bolts and now I can't twist the highback adjustment on my own. 

Lucky for me I like a lot of forward lean!


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the help I just wanted to make sure I've got these bad boys dialed in for this weekend. I've never had to use so much forward lean before. Most times I use maybe one click if any. But at least I know it's normal. I've set up plenty of bindings before but never seen a gap like that before between the bindings high back and the back of the boot before. I like the bindings a lot and its take. Me a few weeks to dial them in, but again thanks for the help everyone.

No I haven't had any issues with the screw on the forward lean adjuster backing out and loosening up yet. Most times when my old union forces did that I'd crank the screw down tight with a binding tool when I had it dialed in. I hope these don't do that any time soon.


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

To be honest, I never noticed. I have DC judges, and I set the bindings set 2 clicks in the front and 3 in the back and they have been fine since I got them.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm still having trouble with the forward lean on my Rome mobs. Rome sent me out a new part when the last one fell off riding. Trouble is the bolts are too short and I can't screw it back into the binding. I'm about to contact them again but I'm really fed up with messing around with it. Time they redesigned that function especially on their higher end models.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Want to thank everyone who helped out here. Was out at Killington today and now my 390's are dialed in perfect. They feel great on my board. So much so I even hit the "Stash" today and had a blast. Great day out there and now that my new rig is dialed in has to be one of the most plush rides so far. 

Nothing loosened up in the forward lean adjuster today. Hoping that will not become a problem with these bindings. I like them now and to have something like that fuck it up would suck. 

Thanks again everyone, I'm so stoked to get out a ride again soon.


----------



## Andresisson (Feb 21, 2013)

I just bought 390 boss bindings(l/xl)and my boots(32 lashed size 10.5) barely fit in the binding up by the toe strap like they are to wide for the binding? Lengthwise they fit fine. Any suggestions


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Did you set the sole length properly? Take the time to read the enclosed paper work. I've got a pair of Burton Grails with the footprint reduction technology and it fits fine. In other words my boot is a 10.5 but the footprint is a 9.5. I have the sole length set in the center setting and they are perfectly centered. My Thirty Two Lashed FT are an 11 and in the same setting they fit fine. But I prefer my Grails with this set up. Make sure you read the paperwork the bindings came with carefully. It took me a few days on the hill to dial em in.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just set up my brand new L/XL 390 Boss bindings on Tuesday. It took me a little while. That poster they provide sure helped though. I have size 13 DC Scouts and they fit in the binding good. Read your instructions, you'll figure it out.  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

has anyone ever had trouble closing these bindings? it seems like when its really cold or snow gets stuck inside the bindings they wont close.

I have to manually latch the piece that locks in.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

spacemanspiff said:


> has anyone ever had trouble closing these bindings? it seems like when its really cold or snow gets stuck inside the bindings they wont close.
> 
> I have to manually latch the piece that locks in.


I've had these bindings in single digit temps down to 1 Degree with four to six inches of fresh pow. No issues at all, even the ratchets stay clear and free. Are you sure the screws aren't too tight because I'm a little confused on what won't close. I can only think its the high back, and they've been fine too. I've had no issues with these thus far. 

So far these are one of my favorite bindings, my only others I've like as much as these are my Union Contacts, and Burton Cartels.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I too have the Rome 390 Boss' on my 2012 Lib Tech TRS and all-in-all I think they're just OK bindings for the price that you have to shell out for them. 

1. They take hella long to adjust out of the box (although I love the canting option)
2. The paint started to chip off the first day that I took them out on the mountain
3. The highback is pretty far off from my boot. I have a pair of size 11 Nike Zoom Kaiju boots and I have the sole measured perfectly and the highback does sit pretty far away. The problem with this is that even though I don't have a problem with cranking up the highback dial, it comes undone far too many times while going down the mountain and it can ruin a run when your highback re adjusts itself in the middle of a run. I went to Stratton this past weekend and made sure I took an allen wrench to the highback dial's screw and tightened the shit out of it and didnt have any problems, but it should stay in place without me having to tighten it every couple of hours...

I think I'm going to buy a pair of Union's. Either Atlas' or Contact Pro's. I will say the Lib Tech TRS rides freakin' amazing with probably any pair of bindings, but I want the best of both worlds and don't feel like I have it with the Rome bindings. That's my two cents.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Let me clarify, the toe strap and the middle strap have trouble locking in for me, so when i try to clamp down the bindings on the mountain they will just slide through.

I am not sure how to fix it, as it is from the plastic clamp and there doesnt seem to be much adjustments i can make...

This has been happening alot lately and i have only had the bindings for about 1 season total. Sucks... I will probably send them back to dogfunk.

In other news, i ordered a pair of burton cartels to try instead from rei. :bowdown:


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Haven't had the cranking down the straps problem yet but will keep an eye for that. So far it's all been good on my TRS. The high back issue has yet to come up but I do notice I have to use a lot more forward lean than I normally would. Paint chipping seems to be normal and I'm used to it now. 

For the TRS I'd say the Atlas from Union or the Force would be your next best option from Union. I haven't tried my Cartels on this board yet might soon for kicks. I own the Contacts and use them on my Skate Banana and love them. Light weight and very soft flexing binding. But I would suspect that they would be too soft for the stiffer TRS.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah my bindings were perfectly fine until one day I looked at them (after a session) and the paint was chipped all over and one of the forward lean locks were loose.

Perfectly fine that morning. :laugh:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

There are some slots for adjustment that you can set the highback more forward or rearward sitting, as well as adjusting the highback parallel to the board, you could possibly move them up a slot.

You can also remove the spring beneath the hex screw from the lean adjuster to resolve the annoying issue of them coming loose while riding.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Efilnikufesin said:


> You can also remove the spring beneath the hex screw from the lean adjuster to resolve the annoying issue of them coming loose while riding.


Now this sounds like a fix that would work quite well that I'm going to look into. I would also adds one blue lock-Tite to the threads if the bolts and allow it to dry before reinstalling them. Sounds like between the two of these ideas I won't have this issue anymore.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

Cyfer said:


> For the TRS I'd say the Atlas from Union or the Force would be your next best option from Union. I haven't tried my Cartels on this board yet might soon for kicks. I own the Contacts and use them on my Skate Banana and love them. Light weight and very soft flexing binding. But I would suspect that they would be too soft for the stiffer TRS.


So you think the Contact's are too soft and flexy for the TRS? I like doing _some_ freestyle stuff so would the Atlas' or Force's still be flexy enough to hit some jumps, etc. but still be stiff enough to carve and bomb down the mountain? I know this doesn't really pertain to the Rome 390 Boss's but it kinda does because I want to look in to a replacement for them :dunno:


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

LukeRyan said:


> So you think the Contact's are too soft and flexy for the TRS? I like doing _some_ freestyle stuff so would the Atlas' or Force's still be flexy enough to hit some jumps, etc. but still be stiff enough to carve and bomb down the mountain? I know this doesn't really pertain to the Rome 390 Boss's but it kinda does because I want to look in to a replacement for them :dunno:


The TRS is pretty stiff in my opinion, I love the board and its great for all-mountain and hitting jumps. But the contacts are very soft when it comes to binding and again this is my "opinion" they are more of a dedicated park binding. If you were using the 390's then I would think they would feel soft to you anyway. I've used my Forces on my TRS and like them. They are a great all around binding that can be used both in the park and for bombing steep pow filled runs. I have no current time on the Atlas but from how Union's site and this site makes them sound they are a step up from the Force. Meaning that they will be a stiffer binding then the Force. 

My Park setup is the 159 Lib-Tech Skate Banana with Union Contacts and Thirty-Two Lashed FT boots. As you can its a pretty soft setup. 

My All-Mountain setup is the 162 Lib-Tech TRS with Rome 390 Boss bindings (have used Union Force too) with Burton Grail boots. As you see from this setup there is a big jump in stiffness of all components. 

For the money and your riding style I'd say try out the Union Force. If you do some research on this site you'll find both Park riders and All-Mountain riders using them. Great binding for them money and totally bomb proof. Buy from Dog Funk if you hate send em back. You can't lose here, good luck.


----------

